# Hydraulic Fluid removal



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Blew a line on my plow and i now have fluid all over my hood and windshield. Anyone know how to remove this?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dawn dish soap and hot water should do the trick.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;1240970 said:


> Dawn dish soap and hot water should do the trick.


Lots of dawn, wash rinse wash rinse you get the picture


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

good old blue dawn dish soap. 

or purple power cleaner from autozone or other stores.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, ill try it out this week


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

if possible, wax the area after


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Dawn worked great. Thanks guys


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

A good coat of wax will help the hyd fluid wash off the next time it happens


----------

